# A Night in a Graveyard/A Night in a Haunted House cassette/CD



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

One of my favorites. I first picked this up on cassette in 1986 or thereabouts...this has the British narrator with the deep voice who says "If you walk through Witches' Wood...be careful where you tread..." and features a lot of screaming and animal sounds (bobcats and so on). A little intense and on the bloodcurdling side, but it's nice to listen to, very nice audio production. This is a LOUD album. I used to play this in the garage while building Halloween props and such. It sure set a perfect mood...

I'm sure this was released on vinyl but I never saw the vinyl version...I had the cassette for years and used to listen to it in my car and then one day I took the car to a car wash and the workers there stole it along with a bunch of other tapes (!). I did an Amazon search and was delighted to find it was available on CD for cheep, so now I have this on my little MP3 player and now I can listen to it whenever the mood strikes. Fantastic!

Here's a link to Amazon's page...

http://www.amazon.com/Night-Haunted-House-Graveyard/dp/B0009P7E8M/ref=cm_cr-mr-title


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Yesterday I ordered one of these CDs. Got one from Amazon...used-very good condition for 8 cents plus $2.98 shipping.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I really hope you enjoy it! I have a box of old Halloween sound effects recordings collected over the years, they are all a lot of fun, and this particular CD is great because it is technically very well produced and is scary as all get-out. If you can blast it over a good stereo system that can handle the bass, you will be impressed, I think. Cheers!


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

My God, I thought I was the only who actually has that cassette! The narrator, who called himself the man in black, was featured in another cassette as well, which featured a version of the legend of sleepy hollow among others. I line-transfered _Night in a Haunted House/Night in a Graveyard_ to my computer, so I have a nice digital copy as well.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here is a download of it:

http://www.4shared.com/rar/EPS2YgTwce/ANIAHHANIAGY_1992_.html


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

Been sharing this album for years. It was the first album that I listened to that got me into collecting scary sounds. Think I have a lossless FLAC some where on my external hard drive.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes I have download many of your files. Some though are no longer valid if Rapidshare or MegaCrapload.


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah 4shared is being shady so I have to find a different hosting site. Will probably choose MEGA until they bite the dust sooner or later in the future. I noticed Mediafire has been blocking most of my files cause of their audio program that goes through rar files and locks your stuff from being downloaded. I am thankful I have a backup of all my stuff on an external hard drive. I did upload an uncompressed FLAC of this album last night while going through my files, so if anyone wants it in lossless go grab it while you can.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

I am listening to it right now - great atmospheric bits and narration.


----------



## 13ondy (Jan 13, 2022)

Halloweiner said:


> Here is a download of it:
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/rar/EPS2YgTwce/ANIAHHANIAGY_1992_.html


Hiya don't suppose you still have this by any chance I know it's a long shot as the post is so old but I thought it was worth asking. Unfortunately the link here no longer works


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

This is up on Youtube. I always see several versions and it's the best atmospheric Halloween soundtrack made in my opinion. I've used it as background for years at our Halloween parties.


----------



## 13ondy (Jan 13, 2022)

Paul Melniczek said:


> This is up on Youtube. I always see several versions and it's the best atmospheric Halloween soundtrack made in my opinion. I've used it as background for years at our Halloween parties.


Do you have a link please Paul


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

A Night in a Graveyard - YouTube 

A Night in a Haunted House - YouTube 

A Night In A Haunted House (Part 1) - YouTube In several parts


----------



## 13ondy (Jan 13, 2022)

Awesome thank you so much I really appreciate that.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Sure. Best atmospheric Halloween LP/tape I ever heard. Been using it at our Halloween parties for a long time. I also usually play the Ghoul Log on one of the TVs. There's a new one out, but was only available on AMC Plus I think, so I've yet to see it. Not everyone's a fan, but I always liked the creepy vibe and background music.


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 12, 2013)

One of my top favorites, I found it on cassette with one both stories one per side.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

This is one of my top favorites. I bought mine off of Amazon a few years ago.  

The older sound effects are the best.


----------



## peanuts.snoopy1960 (8 mo ago)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> Yesterday I ordered one of these CDs. Got one from Amazon...used-very good condition for 8 cents plus $2.98 shipping.


Hello Pumpkinhead!

Would you mind sharing your CD version you bought from Amazon with me in FLAC? Please and thank you!


----------



## peanuts.snoopy1960 (8 mo ago)

tomanderson said:


> One of my favorites. I first picked this up on cassette in 1986 or thereabouts...this has the British narrator with the deep voice who says "If you walk through Witches' Wood...be careful where you tread..." and features a lot of screaming and animal sounds (bobcats and so on). A little intense and on the bloodcurdling side, but it's nice to listen to, very nice audio production. This is a LOUD album. I used to play this in the garage while building Halloween props and such. It sure set a perfect mood...
> 
> I'm sure this was released on vinyl but I never saw the vinyl version...I had the cassette for years and used to listen to it in my car and then one day I took the car to a car wash and the workers there stole it along with a bunch of other tapes (!). I did an Amazon search and was delighted to find it was available on CD for cheep, so now I have this on my little MP3 player and now I can listen to it whenever the mood strikes. Fantastic!
> 
> ...


Hi Tom!

Would you mind sharing your CD version of this with me in FLAC? Please & Thank You!


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

peanuts.snoopy1960 said:


> Hi Tom!
> 
> Would you mind sharing your CD version of this with me in FLAC? Please & Thank You!


There you go, it's from the CD version in lossless. 
199.84 MB file on MEGA


----------

